# No hot water after bath remodel?



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya, 1 slice is way to much. 1/8 slice for a 1/2" line rolled up into a very loose ball. Don't pack the bread, that's where I went wrong. It'll stop the drip long enough to get it sweated.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Ya, 1 slice is way to much. 1/8 slice for a 1/2" line rolled up into a very loose ball. Don't pack the bread, that's where I went wrong. It'll stop the drip long enough to get it sweated.


That's what I thought when I read that there was 1 slice for each line...I've never used more than a small corner of one...but not being a plumber I thought maybe I was in the crazy zone!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, the bread is supposed to be sitting in the pipe like a sponge, it shouldn't get packed - that creates a solid plug. If the little holes in the bread disappeared, you packed it.

Tinker's dams are packed bread.


----------



## hawaiiguy61 (May 3, 2017)

Leo G said:


> Ya, 1 slice is way to much. 1/8 slice for a 1/2" line rolled up into a very loose ball. Don't pack the bread, that's where I went wrong. It'll stop the drip long enough to get it sweated.


Yeah the line looked like it had been run over in the street for a week then installed. I had to cut it at 3 spots just to try and find a point where it held a weld. 3rd time was the charm, but yeah I used a good slice, but that was 2 weeks ago. And actually that pipe was the cold run, not the hot, the hot went fine first time, but I still used a slice of bread there too. Strange thing is all the other faucets have hot water, and the bread from at least the cold came out via an outdoor faucet the same day.


----------



## hawaiiguy61 (May 3, 2017)

Success!!! I cut the hot line below the shower valve, slid my wire rope in and got to the stuck area, jabbed it a few times and pulled it out, Bread! Got my drill and cut the wire 3 inches above the hot water pipe and started spinning it slowly, about five minutes later it moved right through Turned on the water main and the bread came out. Put a sharkbite sleeve on and all is great. And my plumber who had the darn pipes open told me and my customer we had to cut the floor back up, haha, plumbers


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

"Bread!" :laughing:

Glad you got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I would never even think of using a whole slice of bread, that's way too much.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

A whole slice of bread coupled with the fact that it was probably packed into the 3/4" line then had to exit through the 1/2" line would create quite a good plug.


----------

